# Beer clubs - you know... the subscription beer type clubs



## Crofty (19/12/13)

Hi Guys,

On a whim I just joined a bunch of "send me random selections of beer every month/quarter" type clubs...

For the record these are the ones I've joined:
Hopdog BeerWorks Dogbox
Slowbeer.com.au
Beercellar.com.au


I was wondering if any of you have had experiences with these or any others?
What were they like?
Are they as good as I potentially hope they'll be? 
Would you suggest any specific ones to join or avoid?

Pretty much just throwing it out there hoping I haven't just burnt a bunch of money.


----------



## Wolfman (19/12/13)

Bridge road do a possie one. Beer sent to your door step.


----------



## Vanoontour (19/12/13)

What sort of coin are these per month??


----------



## Crofty (19/12/13)

Seem to vary from 50 to 100.... The slow beer one you apparently nominate an amount and frequency and tell them what kind of beer you like/dislike and they pack you a random assortment.


----------



## zeggie (19/12/13)

Personally I prefer to go into slow beer/purvis/acland and pick what I'm in the mood for (or free delivery from Dans if I'm lazy)

Haven't heard good things about beermasons


----------



## Crofty (19/12/13)

Yeah I did see some bad comments re. Beermasons... Seemed to be quite some time ago though. In any case apparently they're full at the moment.

Wish I lived somewhere you could just pop in but I'm half hour drive minimum from the nearest decent bottle shop.

These clubs seem on the surface to be a good option for those of us living in a beer wasteland.


----------



## Crofty (20/12/13)

Just got the list of the first shipment from beer cellar looks promising-

Mission Amber Ale - (355ml Bottle)

Bach Brewing Hopsmacker Pale Ale - (500ml Bottle) 

Panhead Super Charger APA - (330ml Bottle) 

Anchor California Lager - (355ml Bottle)

Lagunitas Pils - (355ml Bottle)

La Guillotine - (330ml Bottle)

Edit: X2 of each


----------



## mosto (20/12/13)

I was in Beer Cartel until recently. Being a former a megaswiller, I was a bit confused by all these styles that I'd never heard of when I started brewing, so I joined their beer club to expand my tastes (also wanted a collection of various bottles to form a display in the bar I plan to build one day). Each month you get 3 stubbies of 4 different beers for about $60 from memory. I only cancelled a few months ago when our third bub came along and the funds have tightened up a bit. Also, it had pretty much served it's purpose in giving me an idea of different flavours etc. I enjoyed the beers and will probably join again when circumstances allow. If I had one small criticism, it would be that they could mix the styles up a bit more. It's a lot of Pales, Wheat's and Lagers with the odd Amber. Very little in the way of Stouts, Porters etc, and I'm still yet to try a Saison (ps if anyone knows a decent Saison that can be purchased at Dan's, that would be good). Other than that I was very happy with them.


----------



## OzPaleAle (20/12/13)

The Hopdog BeerWorks Dogbox looks pretty good, Cheers Crofty.


----------



## Crofty (22/12/13)

First dog box I got 8 horns up, 4 children of darkness and 4 of the seasonal spiced beer (can't recall the name). For the price it's pretty decent value.

In addition you get a discount at the brewery if you get a chance to visit.


----------



## Crofty (22/12/13)

Joined the Bridge Road Posse too, Thanks Wolfman.

Will post what beers I receive in each shipment from all the ones I join so others can make a call on the value.


----------



## toolio666 (22/12/13)

Have also seen this one... Haven't tried it though.

http://www.microbeerclub.com.au

They have Merc's cook book for sale so could be worse I guess.

Looks like $50 per month, plus postage & handling, for a minimum of 3 months. 


No affiliation etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crofty (22/12/13)

mosto said:


> .... I'm still yet to try a Saison (ps if anyone knows a decent Saison that can be purchased at Dan's, that would be good). Other than that I was very happy with them.



Apologies mosto, I missed this bit when I read your comments earlier. 

Am yet to actually find a saison at all in Dan's, every one I've tried has been at a beer fest or at the brewery. From my memory the ones I recall being pretty good came from Temple brewing and Six string do a pretty good one too. Not to say there aren't plenty more out there, just going off memory.


----------



## Crofty (22/12/13)

toolio666 said:


> Have also seen this one... Haven't tried it though.
> 
> http://www.microbeerclub.com.au



Cheers toolio, will keep this one in mind if one of the others isn't up to scratch or starts to repeat


----------



## Crofty (23/1/14)

Second shipment from beer cellar ($109.90 delivered to Western Sydney) is on it's way!

2 x Green Flash Green Bullet - (355ml Bottle)
2 x The Sawmill Pilsner - (330ml Can)
2 x Kona Pipeline Porter - (355ml Bottle)
2 x Wild Beer Madness IPA - (330ml Bottle)
2 x Brigand Belgian Ale - (330ml Bottle)
2 x Flying Dog Snake Dog IPA - (355ml Bottle)

Expecting to get my first box from slowbeer.com soon too. I better make some space


----------



## Crofty (23/1/14)

mosto said:


> 'm still yet to try a Saison (ps if anyone knows a decent Saison that can be purchased at Dan's, that would be good). Other than that I was very happy with them.



Mosto, I just grabbed a saison at Blacktown DM's the other day which was tasty. It was from these guys -
http://www.st-feuillien.com/FbieresENG.html

Have also had Birra del Borgo's Duchessa recently, again from Dan's - Wentworthville this time.

So they do have them.... Just obviously not everywhere.


----------



## Crofty (26/2/14)

3rd shipment from Beer cellar-

2 x Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA - (355ml Bottle) (US3OB1QV0YS)
2 x Liberty Halo Pilsner - (330ml Bottle) (NZ66B38E2MU)
2 x Two Fingers Joan Of Arc Smoked Pilsener - (500ml Bottle) (NZD3B38K2N0)
2 x Sierra Nevada Porter - (355ml Bottle) (US8IB1CT0MF)
2 x Anchor Steam - (355ml Bottle) (US08B1CD0LZ)
2 x Mongozo Coconut - (330ml Bottle) (BE26B2WL289)


----------



## Crofty (26/2/14)

Received the first from Bridge Road - I opted to pay extra for them to add a bottle of Aurora Borealis 2 

2 Pale Ales
3 Hefeweizens
3 Celtic Reds
6 Golden Ales
6 Single hop IPAs (3 Summer & 3 Vic Secret)
1 Beer School Pack - 4 Single hop IPAs (Summer, Vic Secret, Galaxy & Ella)
1 Aurora Borealis

Not bad for $88 delivered, not bad at all


----------



## Crofty (13/3/14)

NextHopdog Beerworx dog box provided me with 4 of each of the following-

Bingo Wings
Redhopulous
Alluvial Peach
American Werewolf in Belgium


----------



## Crofty (13/3/14)

Finally received my first 2 Slowbeer boxes after they were failed deliveries by Auspost (yeah... damaged in transit - bastids!).

Delivery 1-

Brewcult - Keep on Truckin Red IPA
Bone yard - Grapefruit IPA
Clown Shoes - Galactica IPA
Moondog - Mustafa's Dancing Helmet Apricot IPA
Founders - All Day IPA
Mountain Goat - India Red Ale
Thorogoods - Billy B's Basket pressed, barrel aged and beautiful Apple beer
La Sirene - Refermented Wild Saison
Mikeller Mad 3 The Franks present Folks Bier
Red Duck - Wood Gnaume Belgian Lambic Ale Oak Barrel Aged
Brasserie Dieu du Ciel! - Chaman Imperial Pale Ale
Deschutes - Red Chair Northwest Pale Ale


----------



## Beer Society (1/7/14)

I may add Bear Club in the mix for you craft loving felas!

Properly dispensed 'keg fresh' craft beer delivered monthly.

We have members all around the country - with top quality of the end product membership has been on the increase!

$90 (includes delivery to Syd and Mel)
$95 delivered to Adelaide, country VIC and Brisbane 
$100 to Perth 

Besides the actual beer there are other benefits. Dets in the online flyer here:
https://www.smore.com/mb5zr-tru-bru-freshness-club

First month in May shipment included:
1 x 750 Panhead Vandal IPA (fresh hop) IIPA
1 x 750 Garage Project Pernicious Weed IIPA
1 x 750 Sixpoint Global Warmer Imp Amber
1 x 750 St Bernardus ABT 12 Quad
1 x 750 2 Birds Taco Witbier
1 x 750 Dainton Black Sheep Smokey Stout

June month - we are full.
In July - we have 20 spots.

Thanks for the interest.

Anton
Founder 

TRU BRU


----------



## Crofty (1/7/14)

Sounds good, I'll have to check you guys out when I have funds again


----------



## Beer Society (1/7/14)

Crofty said:


> Sounds good, I'll have to check you guys out when I have funds again


Cheers

Would love to see more members in Sydney. Have a couple there, a few in Gong and Newie.


----------



## toolio666 (14/8/14)

Another new beer club, again no affiliation etc, https://beerbud.com.au/


----------

